# Dead Squirrel/ Gamekeeper Kill



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

One shot broke its spine, the next cracked its ribs in half; I finished it off with a stab to the heart, from my penknife. Un-fortunately, it was too small too eat, but at least I can have my nuts back.






This was the first kill, with one of the Gamekeeper shooters I've got. Thanks John.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What bands were you using, mate? (dimensions)


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

2 cm wide, 22 cm long. Nice light pouch (i'll do a video on that soon) and 9.5 steel.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> 2 cm wide, 22 cm long. Nice light pouch (i'll do a video on that soon) and 9.5 steel.


when i send you a natural i will give wider ones than that, are you using double layer ???


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

No, single strip. I also do use a wider band, but John's fork tips would make it fold a bit, and I find the accuracy is put off a bit by that.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

nicely done louis


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

nice shot mate


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks lads.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you like theraband silver the best? I've seen some impressive kills by other hunters using TBS And BTW great shooting..

Nico


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Good shooting mate







And with light bands, impressive.


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Nicely done mate... You need to get and train a squirrel dog...They help a great deal...Dogs soon learn squirrel tricks ...Like when they run to a tree and lurk about three feey up on the far side to where you are...dog goes round and puts a sitter of a shot your way... Very handy..

Just a thought, as i couldnt live without mine

Good shooting mate and thanks for the post

Keith


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I've got a friend, he sometimes helps me do tricks too. No training required lol


----------

